# Foam background attaching??



## Julie0811 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello - Idk if this has already been posted/asked, I apologize if it has, I have been looking into the foam backgrounds the last few days, and was wondering if there was any productive way to attach these to the tank without having to glue it directly to the tank? I had watched this video - 



 - and I like how it comes out, looks pretty natural. For one, does anyone know it that 'Great Stuff' foam sealant is aquarium safe, personally know, I should say? Second - I was thinking - if I use a decently sized rock at the bottom as a counter weight if that should keep it from wanting to float up? Maybe by using aquarium safe glue to securely hold the rock on to the background? Maybe, if I absolutely had to, seal the very top of the foam back ground to the tank (altho I very much do not want to do so) Maybe idk how doable it is, but maybe adding a couple 'hooks' to the top, to latch over the top of the tank, like a filter would have? So I wouldn't have to glue it to the tank. I just see it being a huge hassle if I had to, for what ever reason, take it out of the tank. I also have my tank already set up and going with a few fish already in it, so any pointers as to what would be the best safest and easiest way to accomplish doing so would be much appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep Great stuff foam spray is safe to use once cured/dry, I have used it myself. Be warned it is some MESSY stuff to use. If you get it on you (or anything) it is very hard to get off. You're hands will be sticky for days lol. It can also be kind of a pain to sand, carve and paint properly as well. I like to use just regular carved foam board now a days rather than deal with the Great Stuff.

There are numerous ways to attached a BG if you don't want to use silicone. Magnets are one way that can be used. There are a number of strong magnets that can be found on the auction sites like ebay and such. Just make sure if you use magnets to put a thin layer of silicone over the magnet once you recess it into the back of the BG to seal it from water so it does not rust/corrode etc.

Another way is to simple build the BG to a nice tight fit so that it fits right up under the lip of the trim then place a couple rocks against it at the bottom. Long as it is a snug fit that can work most times, I'm planning on doing that on my frontosa tank with the BG I am currently building for it since I have 5 fronts in that tank already and don't want to remove them to silicone that BG into once finished.


----------



## Julie0811 (Jan 4, 2016)

Ok thanks. I wonder if one of those magnetic algae cleaners would do the trick? If I were to have it sit indented into the Styrofoam. So it would be right against the tank.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

As long as you don't mind leaving the mag cleaner in that spot all the time it may work to help hold it long as the bg fits nice and snug against the tank side and trim..


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

It is possible to attach a 400 series stainless steel strip in few areas behind the foam background. Let the permanent magnets be at the outside of the tank. Just a thought.
Joe.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I use some commercial backgrounds - thin, flat type - but to secure them to my back glass I use 2" Velcro purchased at a sewing shop. I silicone this to both BG and glass at regular intervals for easy removal if I need to. I have had it in the tank for 2 years or so and it is still holding the BG's well in place. With my flexible BG it would probably be easier to work and peel sections back than with than a more stiff piece of foam.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Theoretically, some smaller PVC "J-hooks", which are used in construction to hang pipe, could be embedded (siliconed) into the styro background, then some short sections of PVC pipe could be siliconed onto the back wall of the tank. Probably either 1/2" or 3/4" J-hooks and 3/4" or 1" pipe. Would function like a hook and loop. Getting both pieces placed correctly could be a bit of a trick.


----------

